# Too many and/or not enough words per sentence!



## Mark (Oct 16, 2003)

Morning.

Some of the well-intentioned, or at least time-consuming, sentences being written by some illustrious folks seem to run on and on without being broken up by punctuation or even a parenthetical pause which seems to cause a minor amount of stresss when reading through such a post in a way that can lead to a detrimental feeling of depression long before such a post can be properly digested by a reader who only wants to understand what the actual subject of said diatraibe has to do with either the boards, in the cace of a META post, or the game of D&D, or one of its many, current offshoots, sometimes causing an additional amount of difficulty in formulating a reply to such a thread in a serious and meaningful manner or style with the intention of garnering support for a position for or against a subject that by all rights may be beneath the average person's intellectual goals once they've come to the conclusion midway through perusing the words as they appear on the screen whether it is displayed on a standard monitor, as most people likely view these missives, or on a newer, and perhaps less afforable, wireless device which seem to be very popular these days given the upturn in sales that some, though not myself, might point to as an economic indicator of better days ahead as opposed to a flagging world economy as has been experienced in a large segment of the planet or more appropriately the extended EN World Community.

Thanks.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Oct 16, 2003)

Right.


----------



## diaglo (Oct 16, 2003)

linkage?

i can't say that i've noticed.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Oct 16, 2003)

Thank you Markcel Proust.

AR


----------



## Darrin Drader (Oct 16, 2003)

Brain Explodes.


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 17, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> ...said diatraibe has to do with either the boards, in the cace of a META post, or the game of D&D, ...



dude!
How dare you misspell diatribe and case.
It totally hindered my comprehending your post!


(you over-used "which", but i really liked it)


----------



## Mark (Oct 17, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> dude!
> How dare you misspell diatribe and case.
> It totally hindered my comprehending your post!
> 
> ...




 Yup.  Rattled that off this morning.  Began editing it but I just couldn't get through all of it before I had to dash out for a while.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Oct 17, 2003)

Is this a vanity thread?


----------



## Mark (Oct 17, 2003)

Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> Is this a vanity thread?




Not anymore... (Thanks a lot!)









C'mon, Hockey!


----------



## Darrin Drader (Oct 17, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> C'mon, Hockey!


----------



## Dinkeldog (Oct 17, 2003)

Mark, given my writing style, which does tend to lend itself toward more complex thoughts...


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 17, 2003)

Shall I start posting excerpsts of the works of William Faulkner and James Joyce, also known for the complexity of their writing and complex narrative structure, Mark?  Now, where are that copy of Ulysses?  

The sentence runs ever, ever on
Far from the point where it began
With asides that continue to run on--
I'll decipher it if I can.


----------



## jdavis (Oct 17, 2003)

Three thousand two-tone Torinos thundered towards Toledo to take twenty-ton toxic terrapins to the taxidermist today, traversing terrible tornadoes threading torrential torrents topping towers to Timbuktu, they triumphed thoroughly. 

It must be bedtime for me as I've gone all silly.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Oct 17, 2003)

Seeing this thing on the boards instantly stirs me to action, for the simple reason that, like many other people on these boards that pay particular attention to the Meta forum due to it innate interest and ability to throw up threads such as this, I find myself always drawn to these threads and compelled to answer them, much like a dwarf is drawn to gold, although possibly with less beard, singing, swinging of axes, orc-slaying and oaths that begin with phrases like "Moradin's beard!", which is not to say that I've never uttered in character quotes, one of which that was particularly memorable was whilst playing a Cleric of a Fire God and I uttered the peculiar phrase "Girru's flaming beard!" in surprise at being attacked by a minor avatar of another God, the subsequent combat leading to my characters death and the creation of a new character fwah blah blah blah fwah blah 12th level blah blah blah straight two handed power attacking type fwah wah wah fwah blah blah wah and then it exploded blah blah mutter mumble mumble mumble mutter blah blah kobolds in tutu's, you know mutter mutter mumble blah blah fwah fwah blah...

Although, I believe that at the time, I was very, very drunk.


----------



## randomling (Oct 17, 2003)

> Although, I believe that at the time, I was very, very drunk.




 

My brain is too fried to join in the fun.


----------



## Umbran (Oct 17, 2003)

Okay, all together now...

Umbran sings...

"Conjunction, junction.  What's that function?  Hooking up words and phrases and clauses..."


----------



## reapersaurus (Oct 17, 2003)

"In the mornings, when I am usually wide awake, I love
to take a walk through the gardens and down by the
lake, where I often see a duck and a drake, and I wonder
as I walk by what they'd say if they could speak,
although I know that's an absurd thought."


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Oct 17, 2003)

It is friday, and thus my brain, usually disposed to such litterary (or rather, linguistic? I am not sure, neither do I wish to check) endeavours, is having some trouble producing a text of worth, or at least a text with a spark of intelligence, that spans more than the usual length of a regular sentence, which tend to stop after a couple of lines, unless the author, carried by a wave of inspiration, and without regard for the poor receivers of his message (ie, the readers), decides that a few lines makes for a deceiving accomplishment, and carries on and on and on, the rhythm of his sprawling grammatical mess marked by the liberal use of commas, totally oblivious to the fact that the only thing he can write about is the fact that he is writing about the fact that he is writing, which is what usually happens, if one were to consult various theorethical, when a would-be author, novellist, or poet, cuts himself from the real world and refuses to seek inspiration from it, but that is neither here nor there, and as the inspirational juices start to run dry, subjects diverge to anything available to the author's visual field, a picture of John Clesse, a book by Georges Perec, a guitar that rarely gets a chance to be played, while in his brain the realization that plugging long enumerations in one's attempt to create a fastidiously long monoparagraphical (neologisms! How I love thee!) sentence is an easy way of succeeding at a hard task, if said task consists in creating something that makes sense throughout, goal that was probably not achieved but no one will care, since the labyrinth, the arduous path will not be followed by a single set of eyes, and thus none will comprehend the absolute finality of the period.


----------

